# Honey dipper shovel...I think!



## privvydigger

Here's a curious thing I picked up in a trade......Looks like a honey dipper shovel
 what do you think?


----------



## athometoo

DAMN THATS A BIG BOTTLE OF HONEY.  I LIKE THE SQUIRT KIND . REALLY COOL TO SEE WHAT ONE LOOKS LIKE , OH AND WATCHOUT FOR BEE S         SAM


----------



## cyberdigger

Say, just how far up the chimney does that handle go??


----------



## Plumbata

It could be a specialized shovel used for clearing trenches for drainage pipes (or whatever) to be laid? Maybe it is for scooping out muck from deep water-filled ditches? I'd imagine that the long handle would make it impossible to use within the confines of an outhouse, and even if the outhouse was moved so the vault could be more easily accessed, I dunno how well it would work?


----------



## privvydigger

the story is an old gent told him his father was a honeydipper
 i wish he were still alive to find out where he dumped it.
 it has black muck stains up the handle.....


----------



## Plumbata

How would the load of "dipped honey" stay on the shovel? The angle doesn't quite look adequate enough for effective near-vertical usage within the confines of a deep and relatively narrow space, but I dunno, I'm not a honeydipper or anything. 

 Perhaps a view of the side profile would help, but the area where there is black on the handle was probably the primary gripping area, and if the angle of the shovel's head is such that it would be more or less flush with the ground while holding the handle where the black staining is, then I would wager that it was made to be a ditch-clearing tool. I've been reading an 1867 book called "Draining for Profit and Health" and the trenching shovels have very long handles and angled heads like yours, though the metal shovel heads depicted in the book are more narrow and elongated, kinda like a tree shovel, versus the style of your shovel. 

 I guess it would make sense if the shovel was used to scrape the waste from a privy into a bucket or something, but it was probably more of a functional innovation on the part of the person who used it rather than a tool specifically produced for clearing out massive loads of crap. Just my 2 cents I guess.

 I hope that you figure out what it is!


----------



## privvydigger

having dug some newer privvys I'd say having the poop stick to the shovel is not the problem.  You can barely shake it off and most times you have to wack the the shovel against a rock.  I've read they removed the seat area to get at it easier.  either way its a dirty job and people who do these types of jobs where very inventive.  I've seen the rubber bucket but they really didn't have the rigitity but who knows.....


----------



## cyberdigger

I attest to the scoopability of the poop with such an instrument.. you "jab and twist" into the goods, and pull up whatever stuck to the spade.. scrape it off into a bucket, and repeat...I would still like to know exactly how long the handle is...[8|]


----------



## pyshodoodle

Do you have to take the roof off too, to pull the shovel out?[8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> How would the load of "dipped honey" stay on the shovel? The angle doesn't quite look adequate enough for effective near-vertical usage within the confines of a deep and relatively narrow space, but I dunno, I'm not a honeydipper or anything.
> 
> Perhaps a view of the side profile would help, but the area where there is black on the handle was probably the primary gripping area, and if the angle of the shovel's head is such that it would be more or less flush with the ground while holding the handle where the black staining is, then I would wager that it was made to be a ditch-clearing tool. I've been reading an 1867 book called "Draining for Profit and Health" and the trenching shovels have very long handles and angled heads like yours, though the metal shovel heads depicted in the book are more narrow and elongated, kinda like a tree shovel, versus the style of your shovel.
> 
> I guess it would make sense if the shovel was used to scrape the waste from a privy into a bucket or something, but it was probably more of a functional innovation on the part of the person who used it rather than a tool specifically produced for clearing out massive loads of crap. Just my 2 cents I guess.
> 
> I hope that you figure out what it is!


 

 You gotta be kidding me????? Your not related to Cord are you?? Your 2 cents?? it's more like your whole piggy bank.


 Oh dam I forgot to put an "s" on it's so I fixed it. 
  people who fix other peoples spelling thats another one.


----------



## JOETHECROW

My elderly neighbor has a shovel alot like that ....he claims his dad would clean out the 'septic' with it.....                                Joe


----------



## privvydigger

the handles a little over 6' long


----------



## cyberdigger

The only other use I can think of for it would be to feed a hot furnace with coal.


----------



## bottle_head9

Whatever it was used for, It`s a very cool find![]


----------



## capsoda

The shovel was used to scrape the sides. A dipping bucket was used to get the major portion of the......poopy doo out. I can see saving the shovel maybe but the bucket would have to go.


----------



## pyshodoodle

> ORIGINAL: capsoda
> poopy doo


 [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## pyshodoodle

Sorry guys - having Beavis & Butthead flashbacks.[8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> The shovel was used to scrape the sides. A dipping bucket was used to get the major portion of the......poopy doo out. I can see saving the shovel maybe but the bucket would have to go.


 

 Now that! is a very down to earth answer my friend []


----------



## Just Dig it

I bet it was also used to create that large pile of pretty shards =)


----------



## privvydigger

I am going to clean it up make it purty and try to bring out the color in the oak handle.  I don't think a wire brush and some oil to the shovel part will hurt.  I'm going to hang it on my wall.........


----------



## southern Maine diver

Hey All...

 My grandfather had one just like that and he told me that it was used as a "post hole digger"  It was before they used the two piece one. I still have it downstairs in the basement. 

 The handle was almost 10 feet long before I broke it... but that is what I was told. I guess a shovel of that design could be used for anything really..

 Just my thoughts...

 Wayne[]


----------



## Just Dig it

considering people urinate more then they crap...id say it had to be fairly watery ..until it seperated and settled

 i think hanging it on a wall would be sick even if it wasnt a dippers shovel ..it would be a great conversation piece..and scare off any would be boyfriends if you ever have a daughter =)


----------



## privvydigger

exposed to the air I'm sure there was evaporation.  No I'm going with a rich dark sticky muck.  jobjohn's of today have a liquid start I imagine privvies were mostly dry on top.  I crapped in a few in Honduras, in the jungle and they were dry. full of spiders and long ass bugs that ate the flies.  One spider bit me in the face dam near choked me out looked like the elephant man and my throat almost closed up....
 I can see throwing a bucket down and shoveling it in then using a rope to pull it up.


----------



## Just Dig it

> ORIGINAL:  privvydigger
> 
> long ass bugs


 
 Im all set with ass bugs[]

 being bitten by a large honduran spider dosent sound like my idea of a great time either..with my luck i woulda died on that crapper


----------



## capsoda

Poopy Doo is a little better than hooooooky but not much. Never much cared for out houses when I was a kid. I was told that the outhouse is where Old Scratch hid in the day time. That is what kept kids from throwing stuff down there. I damn sure didn't want to wake up Old Scratch. [&:]


----------



## Oldihtractor

Here is one I have had for 15 plus years. I was always told they were well digging shovels.  not sure.. but it was made early look @ the riverted part to the handle!!


----------



## Oldihtractor

Close up of digging end


----------



## privvydigger

pretty close to what I got.  Hey we dug two of those seats in outhouses already. also the head of the mule that pulled it


----------



## Oldihtractor

Bet that was a wild dig find!!!   You just never know whats down there....


----------



## FloridaRecycled

> ORIGINAL: Oldihtractor
> 
> Here is one I have had for 15 plus years. I was always told they were well digging shovels.  not sure.. but it was made early look @ the riverted part to the handle!!


 
 Loving that tractor seat you have hanging there!


----------

